Ask HN: Have there been any layoffs yet due to the virus impact? - zzzcarrot
======
gregjor
[https://www.google.com/search?q=covid+layoffs&ie=UTF-8&oe=UT...](https://www.google.com/search?q=covid+layoffs&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-
us)

